# Pixie Dust Piccciieeeessssss!!!!



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay!!! I have photos of my baby girl!!! They are uploading as we speak.. will be here in a momento . Also, I have a few piccies of my other girlie girlies!!!! Yay! I got them today! So beware, photo overload is on the way.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay, here we go.. starting off with the cutest . Am I not adorable? Can you resist me???


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

She and the rest of the gang are very furry . Okay, here's a funny one.. she is licking her nose!! haha!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

And two last Pixie Dust pictures . She is such a sweetheart!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

This is my LaMancha Grade doe Miss Piggy. She was one of my first goats, and is quite the character! And sweetheart.. to people. She seems to hate every single goat on earth except bucks (only when she is in heat!!!) and her babies. She is a really good mama.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

This more accurately shows what Miss Piggy is like.. haha! She is so funny . She thought the camera was something to eat! That is why she is soooo fascinated. If there is any possibility of there being grain to eat, I can guarantee Piggy will be right there.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

This is Olivia, my three legged goatie. She is Pixie's "official" adoptive mama. They always sleep curled up together! It is so cute!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

And last for now, Harmony, my Alpine doe. She was my first goat! I can't believe she is going to be freshening for the third time in the spring.









So that's my goaties!! I have more, but I didn't get photos of them all. I thought you would all enjoy seeing Pixie, and how she is doing.

**edited to say that the Saanen on Harmony's left is my brother's goat Annie.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

IT is snowy there!!! Pixie is cute as ever  She is just gorgeous!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Aww thanks .

It is VERY snowy here!! haha! We have had snow every few days for what seems like forever. Agggh!! I hate winter. That sounds bad coming from a Wisconsinite. LOL.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow Pixie has grown up! she is just beautiful.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you . I know! It makes me kind of sad, she is not such a big baby anymore. I can barely pick her up she is so heavy!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

how funny, my very first doe that was officially mine was an alpine doe named harmony. I like your harmony a lot. I don;t have my doe anymore, but i have grand daughters and great great and so on grand daughters of her. My best friends mom still has harmonys mom too. 
Who is pixie dusts parents? i know she is out of jen herd but i can;t remember who her parents are.
beth


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, shes so much bigger! But still awfully cute. And I just love your Alpine.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks guys .

Beth, I know!! Isn't that weird? I actually posted in one of your threads about that. I also had Harmony GIVEN to me when I was 12... and she is an Alpine, my first goat, etc. Isn't that so strange? It is cool though .

Pixie's sire is Mosaic IMA Sequin, and her dam is Celtic Stars Trinity. Trinity is no longer on Jen's website but you can find Sequin under bucks, and I think one of his daughters under senior does. Do you know Jen? I see that you are in WA.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are all so adorable. I really like them all. Man do you have the snow. That is wonderful.
So did I miss it somewhere? How did Olivia lose her leg? She sure looks great, you would never know that she only has three legs. She is very sweet looking also.
I just love all goats, they are all so sweet and have a totally different personality. It doesn't matter what kind of goat it is.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you . Yes, we have plenty of snow! Want some? 

I think I posted on Goatweb one time about Olivia.. not on here. It happened about 2 1/2 years ago, when she was about 6 months old I think. Her previous owner's dog got in the pen and ripped her leg up. Her owner loves her goats so much (even though she owned a large commercial dairy), so when she saw that little baby goat all torn up, she immediately rushed her to the vet (the whole ordeal cost many more hundred dollars than Olivia was worth, so that just tells you how much she cares). The vet tried to save her leg. It got gangrenous, and the only options were to put her down or amputate. Well, her wonderful owner decided to have the extremely costly operation done. Olivia can't be bred (she would most likely have a lot of issues due to her three legs) and she would have been just a pet and useless to her owner who already had plenty of pet goats... so she gave her to me. She is the sweetest, calmest thing and I am sooooo blessed to own her! She immediately adopted Pixie as her baby when she got here. I am so proud of her and how well she recovered. In fact, she can beat most of the goats running. She is a fighter!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow another coincidence, harmony was given to me when i was twelve. Of course that was nearly fourteen years ago now...lol. 
I know trinity, she was a pretty doe had a pretty tan stripe that went all the way up the bottem of her neck. Sequin is a cute buck as well. He isn't very big only weighs about 120 lbs or so, but he is a very sweet an mellow natured buck. Trinity was sold to a dairy up here in arlington washington, along with two ir three others of jens nubians and two of my alpine does.
Yes i know Jen very well. We were roommates for awhile. I just recently moved back home to washington.
beth


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Your goats are so sweet!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh that is so cool that you know her Beth! I wish I could meet her.. that would be awesome.

Thanks Hailee .


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Ashley!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Pixie is so cute Katherine!!! Miss Piggy looks like a trouble maker! LOL! Great pics!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

All your goats are so sweet looking! Pixie's face reminds me of my MiniNubian doe, Daisy.


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Katherine, those are the neatest pictures, I just love Pixie's ears, love the white doe, did you say she had only 3 legs?. They are all so great looking. Have a great Christmas, (heidi19) Jan


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

PIXIE PICS!!!!!!!YAY!!!!!

Everyone looks sooooo good Katherine! Pixie is so cute and fluffy! For some reason her expressions remind me of Lyric! I love all of your other girls too!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

What an adorable herd you have there...

I had a three legged sheep a few years back...it's amazing how they adapt.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Pixie is so cute!! And I love Piggy, she sure is an in your face LaMancha :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!! I love them sooo much . Yep, Piggy sure is in your face.. especially if there's grain involved.. then she is more than in your face!! HAHA!


----------



## Stary Eyed Goat Girl (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow Pixie is sooooo big!!!!!! she is growing so fast! I can't beleive the last time I saw her she was this tiny little doeling and now she is almost grown up!!
your doing a wonderful job of being her momy!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Aww thanks Jen . I know, it almost makes me sad! She is getting so big! Not such a baby anymore! Waah! LOL.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, and I thought I would tell y'all this.. it is funny. I am sooo bad. Pixie I think is one of the most spoiled goats ever. She gets to do pretty much everything she wants; she "helps" me with chores every morning , follows me everywhere, gives me kisses, answers to her name, screams if she thinks I am somewhere where she is not, and holds conversations with me (yes, she really "talks" back!) haha. Oh, and she is trained to jump up on me if I wiggle my fingers because she knows she will get a scratch. LOL. She also, at over 8 months old, is still getting a bottle... because she is completely unhappy if she does not get it. It is her favorite thing! I only put warm water in it, but still... it is going to look pretty ridiculous when she is this big huge adult goat. haha!


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Pixie will be the envy of every goat in the country, just don't let her know how to run the computer, she could E-Mail every goat Spot around and all our goats will go on strike HA_HA. She is a real special "little" girl I can tell. Oh, have you tried her on a "Binkie"? might help to break her from the bottle. (heidi19) Jan


----------



## Stary Eyed Goat Girl (Dec 13, 2007)

It is good you love her, mine all answer to their name's too and also talk to me! their all such loves! I'm sure glad Pixie get's to know what it's like to live the first class life!!! Bottle and all!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL Haha Jan!  Yeah, I will be sure to not introduce her to the puter.. that could be a disaster.. :roll: :wink: :lol: 

Yeppers she sure is a spoiled young lady. And my favorite young lady in the whole wide world!!!   I love my Pixie Dust!


----------

